# Can anyone tell me what this is???



## round_rock_ray (Feb 7, 2015)

Howdy everyone! I've got a lot of these growing on my property and I'm curious if anyone can help me identify this grass? The property is located in Rogers Texas (central Texas)

Thanks y'all


----------



## round_rock_ray (Feb 7, 2015)

The second pic shows it a little bit better


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

The second photo looks like it could be quackgrass, tall wheatgrass or maybe western wheatgrass.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

The first photo looks like a variety of brome.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Cabin Fever said:


> The first photo looks like a variety of brome.


That one looks like what we call "cheat grass" or wild oats, or downy brome. Definately a variety of brome.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

I thought wild oats on the first picture. Not sure what the second pics is, but have a lot of that here myself.


----------



## round_rock_ray (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks guys! I'm new to all this and I'm just curious like a cat! I see a lot of it around and wonder if it's good eating for a few calves or goats....


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm really glad you started this thread, I have a bunch of grasses that need ID'd too!


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

I graze mine on it, but have legumes and brassicas in the pasture, too. Just the grasses are a fair forage.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

That is what I call 3-2-9'er Green Stuff. If you look real close, it grows toward 9: O'Clock starting from the 3: O'Clock position. That be why we call that 3-2-9'er Green Stuff.

Now sometimes you hear people call it 8:57 as in eight fifty-seven O'Clock. But that thar' be them educated people.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

It looks really steep there.


----------

